# Wii U or PS4?



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

To Wii or not to Wii. That is the question. 

What I have: 
A Wii with games I actually play
A PS3 with games I don't really play except for a couple of the old PS1 and PS2 games (Yay for backwards compatibility!) 

What I found and haven't bought:
Refurbished Wii U Deluxe for $200, backwards compatible with wii
PS4 500 GB bundled with Batman Arkham Knight, $400

What I want and what I love:
Fun party games for casual gamers 
Games for multiple players (In person not online)
Racing games (like Mario Kart and Crash Team Racing)
Fighting games (like Mortal Kombat and Injustice)
Fast paced action games
Retro arcade games and retro games in general
Dance Dance Revolution
All things Batman

What I don't really care about:
Really involved violent fighting games for hardcore gamers

What I don't like and never play:
Slow-paced strategy games 

Someone pointed out to me that new games are still coming out for PS3 which is making me lean towards getting a Wii U since I have a PS3 but I dunno, I've played my boyfriend's PS4 and it's a rather magnificent device but it just doesn't seem like there's enough games I would like to make it worth $400. The most frustrating thing is that I can never play WITH my boyfriend, or anyone else for that matter, because there doesn't seem to be any fun multi-player games. We've tried Lego Marvel and Lego Hobbit but they just didn't hold my interest. If I get a PS4 then I'll be able to play online games with my bf but I just don't know that there are any online games I'd actually be into. 


TO SUM IT ALL UP:
Get an inferior system with (possibly) more games I'll actually play OR get a superior system with (possibly) very few games I'll actually play


Thank you for your time. Here's a shark watermelon:

http://megduerksen.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c469c53ef014e888cfdfa970d-500wi


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

Something tells me I might have made my original post too long. 

OK BASICALLY: Has anyone played any fun multi-player party games on PS4?


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Depends on what multiplayer you're looking for.
For FPS/RPG multi-player, go for PS4.
For uhh Mario Party/SSB3 and the like go Wii U

I have an urge to say PC Master Race, but.
Yeah.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Kind of read yr post...first HUGE INSTINCT is... WII U!


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Splatoon is supposed to be amazing...I am sure mario kart 8 is really good too.

Or stick with a PS 3. Last of Us is fun...multiplayer and solo. I played that with my old roomie...it was a blast both ways mentioned.


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

Shykind said:


> Splatoon is supposed to be amazing...I am sure mario kart 8 is really good too.
> 
> Or stick with a PS 3. Last of Us is fun...multiplayer and solo. I played that with my old roomie...it was a blast both ways mentioned.


I know! I just saw the reviews of Splatoon! I WANT IT. And Mario Kart 8 IS really good. It's better than previous Mario Karts. I played it at Game Stop. 

Also, I haven't tried Last of Us but I think I will! Thanks!


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Wii U has a ton of fun games that have come out recently. Bayonetta 2 is a huge example, as is Splatoon.

Not that the PS4 isn't bad, but it has mostly multi-platform releases, whereas Nintendo consistently releases good exclusives.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Sounds like your preferences lean towards Wii.

I prefer Playstation consoles, myself, because I like story games and characters and that kind of thing. RPGs, adventure, etc. FPS is something I'm more likely to play on computer, though, as someone mentioned FPS on PS4, and though I can play it on console just fine, for some reason I gravitate towards getting computer versions of FPS games rather than console versions. 

It depends on who you are, but the games you've listed sound like they're within the Wii playground.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Unfortunately, "couch co-op" is something that's quite rare nowadays. However, the Wii U is a flop so if you must choose it'd be PS4. If you want the most choice then of course PC is the way, but it's not as convenient to set up as a console.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Starflakes said:


> To Wii or not to Wii. That is the question.
> 
> What I have:
> A Wii with games I actually play
> ...


I'm also thinking of getting a PS4 or Wii U as well. Currently I have a Xbox 360 and Nintendo Wii. I'm a big nintendo fan but I would like to get PS4 because I haven't owned at Sony Console before. 

I was also thinking what games I enjoy playing. I enjoy playing platform games, action adventures, racing simulation, RPGs, sports.

PS4 has Project Cars, Driveclub, the new batman, Rayman, GTA V (I have on xbox 360), the last of us, etc

Wii U has Mario 3d World, Super Mario Bros Wii U, Luigi Bros Wii U, Mario Maker which is coming out, Mario Kart 8, The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker HD (I have the original gamecube), Bayonetta, Rayman, The Wonderful 101 and Super Smash Bros Wii U (I have Super smash bros 3ds version)

I still can't decide. A few people I know have PS4


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Unfortunately, "couch co-op" is something that's quite rare nowadays. However, the Wii U is a flop so if you must choose it'd be PS4. If you want the most choice then of course PC is the way, but it's not as convenient to set up as a console.


SCP Driver Package - Emulation General Wiki
ASUS ROG G751JT-CH71 Gaming Laptop 4th Generation Intel Core i7 4710HQ (2.50GHz) 16GB Memory 1TB HDD NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M 3GB 17.3" Windows 8.1 64-Bit - Newegg.com
https://www.google.com/search?q=hdmi+cable&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
https://www.google.com/search?q=ps3+controllers&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=ps3+controllers&tbm=shop

Bam.
Portable pseudo-console, with a battery life of 2 hours on graphics intensive games.
Only one cable needed, one's optional.
Also, pretty easy to carry.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I got a Wii U because I already have a cheap computer. Unless you really really want bloodborne... 

Yeah I know, PC master race :laughing:


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> SCP Driver Package - Emulation General Wiki
> ASUS ROG G751JT-CH71 Gaming Laptop 4th Generation Intel Core i7 4710HQ (2.50GHz) 16GB Memory 1TB HDD NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M 3GB 17.3" Windows 8.1 64-Bit - Newegg.com
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hdmi+cable&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ps3+controllers&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=ps3+controllers&tbm=shop
> ...


I've had an Alienware Alpha for quite a while and although I actually mostly use it as a portable PC, it's great for games (as it was designed for that). Reasonably priced too. So many people hate on it though. Replaced the HDD with an SSD and it's super fast. It's definitely the most impressive technology product I've owned. Gaming laptops are far too expensive for what they are.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Wait next year for the ps4. All the good things will come out in 2016 ! Wii U got a ton of good console exclusives and frankly, nobody do party games better than Nintendo, I think everyone can agree on that


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Unfortunately, "couch co-op" is something that's quite rare nowadays. However, the Wii U is a flop so if you must choose it'd be PS4. If you want the most choice then of course PC is the way, but it's not as convenient to set up as a console.


It's rare for ps4 and xbox. Not so rare with Wii U, at least not with the games that I'm into, and couch co-op is at the top of my list. First and foremost I'm looking to get something fun that I can do with my friends when they come over. 

At first I didn't even consider Wii U. It was a complete joke to me. But the more I researched it and the more I looked into the games that there are, the more appealing it looked. There's no doubt about it, PS4 is a WAY better system, but what am I gonna do with a great system that has basically none of the games I really want? I mean it does have a handful of games that I do like, but it just doesn't seem to be enough to justify spending $400 on the console AND there's no fun couch-co op games I could play with my friends and that's really what I'm looking for in a system. 

Also, I'm a huge sucker for backwards compatibility, and with the Wii U, I could still play all my Wii games.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Starflakes said:


> It's rare for ps4 and xbox. Not so rare with Wii U, at least not with the games that I'm into, and couch co-op is at the top of my list. First and foremost I'm looking to get something fun that I can do with my friends when they come over.
> 
> At first I didn't even consider Wii U. It was a complete joke to me. But the more I researched it and the more I looked into the games that there are, the more appealing it looked. There's no doubt about it, PS4 is a WAY better system, but what am I gonna do with a great system that has basically none of the games I really want? I mean it does have a handful of games that I do like, but it just doesn't seem to be enough to justify spending $400 on the console AND there's no fun couch-co op games I could play with my friends and that's really what I'm looking for in a system.
> 
> Also, I'm a huge sucker for backwards compatibility, and with the Wii U, I could still play all my Wii games.


Xbox One is due to get backwards compatibility. I'm a bit of a Microsoft fanboy so I will always argue for their products being superior. However, if you just want something with a huge library of games then PS3 and Xbox 360 are your best bet at the moment. Me and my friend play lots of co-op games on PS3 and although there aren't many, we've managed years with it! On PS4 there isn't much choice tbh. It really depends on what kind of games you like.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> I've had an Alienware Alpha for quite a while and although I actually mostly use it as a portable PC, it's great for games (as it was designed for that). Reasonably priced too. So many people hate on it though. Replaced the HDD with an SSD and it's super fast. It's definitely the most impressive technology product I've owned. Gaming laptops are far too expensive for what they are.


The Asus Rog Gwhatever isn't really all the expensive considering the firepower it has, also the only dedicated anything it has is the GPU, which is an nVidia 970, soooo, not much point on improving that.
Also built in vent system and it's already overclocked.

Only annoying part is getting to the battery.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> The Asus Rog Gwhatever isn't really all the expensive considering the firepower it has, also the only dedicated anything it has is the GPU, which is an nVidia 970, soooo, not much point on improving that.
> Also built in vent system and it's already overclocked.
> 
> Only annoying part is getting to the battery.


Thing with laptops is you're paying for the screen and keyboard which you don't really need if you just want something akin to a games console.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

If you are PC Gaming then a Wii U is the best addition to your gaming portfolio when it comes to consoles.

However, aside from niche titles and MK 8 it's very platformer heavy. That said, none of them fall short of awesome if platformer is something you like.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

Sounds like you should get the wii u. But rumors of the next nintendo console being annouced at next years e3. So whether you are someone you likes to get a console when it comes out or the potential wii u discount that could come along with the NX announcement. Its up to you.


----------

